# power pole micro anchor



## masterpoo (Jul 31, 2014)

has anyone bought or used one of these yet? I am very interested in getting one for my 16 ft flats boat. thanks


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

They work great, worth every penny. Check the bragging section there is a thread on them.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

X2!  Put one on 2 months ago and am really impressed.  

Really light, super quiet and the best part is you can easily remove there motor drive and stow it or store it when you don't need it.  You have to get use to the stick sticking up in the air if you move from spot to spot or you can just pull the stick out and slip it under the gunwale.


----------

